# Wellies - Rain Boots - Muckers



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

So Okiron is looking for some rainbow striped wellies. I've seen some and got to looking for a photo - and this is what I just found and had to share! (I need these seriously too!)

http://www.amazon.com/Chooka-Womens-Tiny-Bunnies-Boot/dp/B000WZHWTK/ref=sr_1_66?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1201521187&sr=1-66


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 28, 2008)

I actually own these two... dork that I am..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

That top pair - the minute I saw them I thought OMG Those are perfect for ZIN!!! 

HAHAHA!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha ha - they are brilliant!I am famous for my coloured wellies....I am obsessed with the joules ones!:embarrassed:

http://www.joulesclothing.com/category/Womens%5FWelliesandBoots.htm


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

I really like them! My problem is that I have wide feet so I have to buy them carefully.

I have pink ones right now with black soles 

I'm really considering getting the bunnies! I'd be some fashion queen at the horse barn for fair huh?


----------



## okiron (Jan 28, 2008)

I am in love with these : http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?pid=582986002&tid=PLSM1

I would wear it everyday, darn fashion and the weather! If I had the money...my clothes would not make sense to anyone but I'd love wearing them lmao.


----------



## okiron (Jan 28, 2008)

I want these as well : http://www.target.com/Citrus-City-R...ie=UTF8&node=13913321&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1

Both went on my thethingsiwant.com wishlist  too bad both my birthday and christmas is 11 months away.

Bo and Zin got me in a rainboot craze again!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Those citrus ones are really cute too!


Zin has Emus that are painting or something..... not wellies!


----------



## JimD (Jan 29, 2008)

Do these count as wellies??






With my blue rain slicker, I look a bit like Tom Bombadil :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes they do! LOL! 

I think there is an actual brand called wellingtons but rainboots in some places are just Wellies.... we call them muckers or muckboots usually.


----------



## trailsend (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so excited about those bunny boots! (The rubber ones, not the ones in the North wear) I live in my rubber boots half the year here, I'm going to get started on Kevin... hopefully he'll get sick about hearing about them and buy me a pair.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, with all these wellie boots talk, you guys are getting me excited about Glastonbury festival! :dude:

I've spotted a pair of cow print wellies in a shop near me, and I MUST have them! Having said that though, those little bunny ones are great too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen the cowprint ones! they are cute.


----------

